# فوائد البنزين الخالي من الرصاص وسبب القرقعة في المحركات



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (2 أغسطس 2011)

قد ازدادت أعداد السيارات في السعودية بصورة ملحوظة حيث وصلت أعدادها المسجلة بنهاية العام١٩٩٩م إلى حوالي ٤.٣مليون سيارة حسب آخر الإحصائيات الصادرة عن الأمن العام، وإذا ما أضفنا إلى ذلك وسائل النقل الأخرى يصل إجمالي عدد المركبات إلى٦.٦ مليون مركبة بما فيها السيارات والشاحنات والدراجات النارية، حيث يزداد العدد بنسبة ٤٪ سنويا. وتسهم هذه المركبات في تلويث الهواء بما تنفثه من أكاسيد الكربون والنيتروجين والمواد الهيدروكربونية غير المحترقة وذرات الكبريت والرصاص الضار بصحة الإنسان والبيئة التي يعيش فيها، وتستهلك السيارات في المملكة أكثر من٨٢ مليون برميل من البنزين أي بمعدل ٢٢٥ ألف برميل يوميا، وبالرغم من التحسينات المهمة والمستمرة في أعمال قطاع التكرير والتوزيع في المملكة ألا أن البنزين المتضمن لمادة الرصاص يحتوي على٠.٥ غرام من الرصاص لكل ليتر، وهي ثلث ما كانت علية النسبة في عام١٩٨٦م، ومع أن هذه النسبة تعتبر ضئيلة مقارنة مع نسبة الرصاص الموجود في البنزين في عدد من الدول الأوربية إلا أن كمية الرصاص التي تنتج من عوادم السيارات سنويا تصل إلى ٧٥٠٠طن. 
هذا ويعتبر تلوث الهواء من أهم المخاطر التي تعترض حياة الإنسان في هذا العصر، حيث يشكل هذا التلوث خطرا جسيما على صحته وحياته، خصوصا مع زيادة أعداد السارات في الآونة الأخيرة، وإذا علمنا بكمية الملوثات المنبعثة من عوادم السيارات وتركيزها العالي في الهواء أدركنا مدى ضرورة النظر في هذه المشكلة وأهمية وضع الحلول الممكنة لتلافي ما يترتب عليها، والتي يمكن تصنيفها بإحدى الكوارث البيئية التي إن استمرت فسوف تأتي بآثارها المدمرة على الإنسان وعناصر البيئة الأخرى مثل الحيوان، والنبات، والماء. 
وقد بدأ تسويق البنزين الخالي من الرصاص مع إطلالة العام الميلادي ٢٠٠١م وطرح في جميع محطات الوقود في المملكة العربية السعودية تبعا لنفاد كمية البنزين العادي في تلك المحطات.
وتأتي هذه الخطوة انسجاما مع الجهود الدولية المبذولة للحفاظ على البيئة بما ينعكس إيجابا على صحة الناس وبالأخص شريحة الأطفال.
فمن المعروف أن لمادة الرصاص التي تنبعث من عوادم السيارات أثرا سلبيا على الناس، وتربط بعض الدراسات الطبية بين بعض أنواع السرطان وبين ارتفاع نسبة تركيز مادة الرصاص الموجودة في الهواء المحيط بالمدن المزدحمة.
وبالإضافة للفوائد الصحية والبيئية المترتبة على استخدام الوقود الخالي من الرصاص، فان هناك فوائد أخرى اقتصادية لاستخدامه تعود بالنفع على المستهلك، من أهمها:
١ ـ انخفاض قيمة السيارات الجديدة المستوردة إلى المملكة، إذ من المعروف أن المصانع العالمية تضطر في حالة إنتاج أي سيارة جديدة تعمل بالوقود المتضمن للرصاص إلى إجراء بعض التعديلات عليها مما يرفع من تكلفة إنتاجها وبالتالي تحميل المستهلك تكلفة هذا التعديل، وهو ما يحدث في المملكة حاليا وطوال السنوات الماضية نتيجة لتسويق البنزين المتضمن لمادة الرصاص.
٢ ـ منح السيارة القوة الحقيقية المحددة لها في حين أن استخدام الوقود المتضمن لمادة الرصاص يقلل من قوة المحرك بنسبة ١٠ إلى ١٥٪.
٣ ـ يعمل على توفير حماية أفضل للمحرك نتيجة تغيير زيت المحرك على فترات أطول كما أنه يقلل من تآكل أجزاء المحرك.
٤ ـ يعمل الوقود الخالي من الرصاص على إطالة عمر شمعات الاحتراق البواجي ونظام العادم في السيارة الشكمان.
والجدير بالذكر أن تغيير نوعية البنزين من المتضمن للرصاص إلى الخالي من الرصاص لا يتطلب من مالكي السيارات إجراء أية تعديلات عليها باستثناء بعض الموديلات القديمة التي قد تحتاج إلى تعديلات بسيطة كضبط توقيت شمعات الاحتراق البواجي للحصول على أعلى مستوى للأداء.
أما المستهلكون الذين يتخوفون من سرعة تبخر البنزين الخالي من الرصاص مقارنة بالبنزين العادي فقد أثبتت الدراسات أن نسبة التبخر تكاد لا تذكر، وإذا قارنا ذلك مع الفوائد المرجوة من استخدام البنزين الخالي من الرصاص نجد أن عملية اتخاذ هذا القرار تصب في صالح المستهلك بالدرجة الأولى.
ومن أهم الملوثات التي تنفثها عوادم السيارات التي تعمل بالبنزين:
-أكاسيد الرصاصPb
-أول أكسيد الكربونCO
-أكاسيد النيتروجينNOX
-الهيدروكربوناتاHC
وتمثل عوادم السيارات نسبة عالية من حجم التلوث مقارنة بمصادر أخرى غير السيارات، فعلى سبيل المثال أول أكسيد الكربون يمثل نسبة ٧٥٪، وأكسيد النيتروجين١٪ والهيدروكربونا ٨.٥٥٪.

ما هي مكونات بنزين السيارات؟
يحتوي بنزين السيارات على خليط واسع من الهيدروكربونات التي تتراوح درجة غليانها ما بين٢٥ إلى ٢٠٥ درجة مئوية، ويتميز البنزين بقابلية التبخر والاشتعال السريعين نظرا لاحتوائه على المركبات الهدروكربونية ذات الضغط المنخفض وبخاصة البيوتان، وعادة ما يتم إنتاج البنزين في مصفاة التكرير بمزج المنتجات المختلفة من وحدات إنتاج البنزين مثل التهذيب البلاتين والتكسير الحفزي والتكسير الهيدروجيني في خزان كبير يسمىحوض البنزين ويتم بعد ذلك إضافة بعض المركبات الكيميائية لهذا المزيج لتحسين خواصه النهائية خاصة رقم الأوكتان ودرجة الغليان وكمية الصمغ أو الكبريت لجعلة ملائما للاستخدام في محركات السيارات الحديثة.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن التركيب الكيميائي لبنزين السيارات يرتبط بصورة مباشرة بنوعية البترول الخام ومصدرة خاصة مادة النفثا التي يتم تحويلها إلى بنزين السيارات في وحدات المصفاة، ويعد رقم الأوكتان ودرجة التبخر من الخواص الرئيسية التي تحدد مواصفات بنزين السيارات على المستوى العالمي.

ما هو رقم الأوكتان؟
هو الخاصية الشهيرة التي تحدد نوعية البنزين الذي تستخدمه السيارات المستعملة حاليا في جميع بلدان العالم، ويمثل رقم الأوكتان قابلية عدم الخبط أو الفرقعة في محرك السيارة ورقم الأوكتان هو قياس عددي يتم تحديدة في المختبر بالمقارنة مع أنواع معروفة من المواد الهيدروكربونية، ومن المعروف أن صوت الفرقعة في محرك السيارة ينتج عن احتراق البنزين بشكل سريع إلى درجة التفجر، بينما تتطلب عملية دفع السيارة وقيادتها احتراق البنزين بصورة بطيئة، 
ويتم تسويق بنزين السيارات في أغلب الأسواق العالمية حسب رقم الأوكتان المستخدم والذي يتمثل في درجتين معروفتين هما:
٭البنزين العادي ويمثلة رقم أوكتان قدرة ٨٤-٩٠
٭البنزين الممتاز وتمثلة رقم أوكتان قدرة٩٦-٩٩

ومن الجدير بالإشارة أن الشركات المنتجة للسيارات، قد أوضحت أن جميع السيارات التي صنعت بعد عام ١٩٨٦م لن تحتاج إلى أية تعديلات
لاستخدام البنزين الخالي من الرصاص، أما فيما يتعلق بوضع السيارات المستخدمة حاليا في السعودية ومدى ملاءمتها للعمل بالوقود الخالي من الرصاص فقد تأكد إمكانية ذلك لجميع السيارات التي أنتجت بعد عام١٩٨٦م دون أن يكون هناك أي مشاكل، أما السيارات التي أنتجت قبل هذا التاريخ فإنها تحتاج إلى تعديلات طفيفة لتصبح ملائمة لهذا التحول، أما بالنسبة للسيارات المستوردة(المستعملة) فقد تم إبلاغ جميع الشركات الصانعة وكذلك مستوردي السيارات بأنة لن يسمح بدخول سوى السيارات الملائمة للبنزين الخالي من الرصاص.

إن التحول إلى البنزين الخالي من الرصاص لة كلفة اقتصادية على شركات إنتاج النفط إذ ستتكبد شركة أرامكو السعودية نفقات عالية تتمثل في التعديلات الضخمة التي تجريها على معامل التكرير وارتفاع نفقات التشغيل، وكانت الشركة قد حصلت من شركة سابك على٤٠٠ ألف طن من مادة أم تي بي إي لمدة ثلاث سنوات بكلفة تقدر بأكثر من بليون ريال سعودي لاستخدامها مع البنزين بدلا من الرصاص في ضوء المواصفات العالمية، أما تأثير استخدام البنزين الخالي من الرصاص على المستهلك فيتضح من خلال ثلاث نواح:
الأولى: على السيارات القديمة التي ستحتاج إلى إجراء تعديلات عليها.
الثانية :ارتفاع أسعار بعض السلع والخدمات في السعودية نتيجة لذلك لأن استخدام السيارات في نقل البضائع يرفع التكلفة وبالتالي يزيد سعرها.
ويتوقع أن يكون الحل في مواجهة أي آثار سلبية لهذا التحول من الناحية الاقتصادية أن يتم خفض أسعار البنزين بما يحقق التوازن ولا يؤثر على موازنة المستهلك العادي وتتحمل الدولة هذه الزيادة في مقابل المحافظة على البيئة والصحة العامة.


----------



## CLEAR (3 أغسطس 2011)

good information


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور احمد كتير و الله يعطيك العافية
انا بعرف انو رقم الوكتان من 100
فمركب الأيزواوكتان يحترق في المحركات بسلاسة دون أى دقـات ( طرق ) لذلك اصطلح رقم أوكتان يساوي 100 .

أما الهبتان العادي C7H16 عند أحتراقة يسبب طرقاً شديداً في المحرك لذلك أعطى رقم الأوكتان صفر . فإذا كان رقم الوكتان للوقـود مثلاً يساوي 94 فإن الوقود ( البنزين ) يتكون من 94% أيزواوكتان والهبتان العادي 6% وهكذا . 
وقد كان يستخدم لتحسين أنواع البنزين إضافة رابع إيثيل الرصاص Pb(C2H5)4 لكن لخطورة الرصاص وارتفاع نسبته في الهواء فقد تم منع إضافتة للبنزين . 
وشكرا مرة تانية :56:


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المرور اتمنى ان يستفاد الجميع من المعلومات


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي الكريم لكن ماالفرق بين البنزين الممتاز والخالي من الرصاص؟


----------

